# Photo Tourny- Christmas



## vroom_skies (Dec 22, 2008)

Well this is almost a mandatory theme based upon the time of year. Feel free interpret as you like. Just make sure it has something to do with Christmas.

A tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.

There will be a mandatory spot saved for Ben, so there are 9 remaining slots.

Bob

Mine for now:


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 22, 2008)

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/One.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm... This is somewhat like Christmas, since it is a photo of baby Christmas trees .  If it doesn't count I'll put up a new one later:

*


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 22, 2008)

Ha, neat shot.
Do you have one where the trees have moved closer to you though lol?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2008)

haha, is this because of what I told you on my tourny?  

Is this any better?  If not I'll take a different photo and try to get it up today.


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 22, 2008)

Ha, I knew you were going to say that and nope can't say it was.
That's fine, we can use that one.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in!






http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/1817/xmaslightskh1.jpg


Btw, it's a shot of lights on a Christmas tree... 100% unedited.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I just had a seizure!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 22, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I think I just had a seizure!



Awesome!


----------



## MBGraphics (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine for now 
http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/438793441_7ktVu-XL.jpg





EDIT: Changed my picture, to many christmas tree pics already


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 22, 2008)

http://pic.leech.it/i/4a3ee/e4ad65buntitled.png


----------



## skidude (Dec 22, 2008)

Good theme, very appropriate  My first entry in a while

http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asdasdjp9.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the snowman!


----------



## speedyink (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm...I have to see if I have any christmasy pictures


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 23, 2008)

speedyink said:


> Hmmm...I have to see if I have any christmasy pictures



Dude, it's Christmas now. Go take some you lazy bum!


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

Lets bring this to the top.


----------



## speedyink (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Dude, it's Christmas now. Go take some you lazy bum!



lmao, I would if we had any decorations 

Anyway, I only have one picture that would fit, but it sucks ass.  So I'm out


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 24, 2008)

It'd be nice to have the poll up before Christmas >.>


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was planning on putting it up before I go to bed.
If you have a pic get it in now you guys.


----------



## FairDoos (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm uploading my picture tommorow  bearing in mind im using a phone camera so the quality might not be as good as everyone elses so ill try my best after all it is christmas so i might aswell join in for the christmas spirit


----------



## 4NGU$ (Dec 24, 2008)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/christmas2.jpg







for now I'm posting this but I think I have something else that I will put up tomorrow  

really this should be called Christmas 2 or Christmas 09 

look below  ---------------------------------------v


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

FairDoos said:


> I'm uploading my picture tommorow  bearing in mind im using a phone camera so the quality might not be as good as everyone elses so ill try my best after all it is christmas so i might aswell join in for the christmas spirit


Get it up asap. I wont be waiting much longer.


4NGU$ said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/christmas2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, good point, didn't remember we had one of these, we should make an archive. Pretty sure thats the shot you won with, so if you want to be included you'll have to throw that other one up.

Thanks


----------



## 4NGU$ (Dec 24, 2008)

nope it is a different shot  
but i am look to get something up 
im just a bit busy with my sick cat so give me an hour


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

NP, I'll let the thread ride out the night and then throw it up in the morning.
Hope you cat gets better.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 24, 2008)

speedyink said:


> lmao, I would if we had any decorations
> 
> Anyway, I only have one picture that would fit, but it sucks ass.  So I'm out



What!? You're joking, right! Dude, it's Christmas!


----------



## 4NGU$ (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> What!? You're joking, right! Dude, it's Christmas!
> 
> You see Chris' picture? The dog on the right is the best, good dog in the whole of the universe!



thats not red 
silly 

ohh  i see edit your post now do you !!!


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 24, 2008)

Dammit! How did I not know that was Red, he's only like the most amazing dog... Ever!
Anyway, you just edited your quote, I never said that!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Dammit! How did I not know that was Red, he's only like the most amazing dog... Ever!
> Anyway, you just edited your quote, I never said that!



No no no! You're all wrong... MY dog is the most amazing dog ever.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 24, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> No no no! You're all wrong... MY dog is the most amazing dog ever.



Oh Yeah? PICS OR GTFO!


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm about to throw this up, however it looks like I'm gonna have to leave 4NGU$ out, sorry man lol.
I looked up the other photo of that shot, and while it was different, it was with all the same ingredients and taken just 11 minutes after the other.
I don't know how everyone else feels on this matter, but I would view those photos one in the same within the tournament rules.
Plus it would be an automatic win again lol!

Hope that doesn't offend you 4NGU$.
Bob


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 24, 2008)

It's up:
http://www.computerforum.com/139131-photo-tourny-christmas-voting.html#post1144986


----------



## speedyink (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> What!? You're joking, right! Dude, it's Christmas!



Well, we put up Christmas lights outside, thats about it.  We figured since it was just us two we may as well just say screw it to decorations.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Oh Yeah? PICS OR GTFO!



Only picture I have with me at the moment is really small... here it is anyway...


----------

